# POP micas



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought some to play with. Can someone give me a starting point for how much to use? I'm not looking for dark colors. With my ultramarines I use about 1/4 tsp in 2 cups of soap.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I usually use 1 tsp. ppo. Have fun!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay....so I checked the website and it said about 1/4 tsp per 4 oz bar. So I tested 9 colors today and used that rate on 4.5 oz bars (which is about what you said, Heather). Now I see why they call them 'POP' micas. LOL I'm going to run another test after these get out of the molds and try 1/8 tsp per bar.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd love to see pictures if you can get some....


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes....I plan to post pictures once I'm done. I just hope they don't ash making the color harder to see. In this cold weather I tend to get more ash. :/ So far the Raspberry has turned more terra-cotta and the Blueberry is a nice shade of turquoise....but really no surprise there as milk soap seem to have that affect on pinks and blues in my experience anyway. I'm going to try those two without milk to see what I can get. If I'm desperate for those colors I can always make my swirl or layer portion without milk.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

My blueberry pop turns green in goat milk soap. I made a water batch (first ever) to test the color and it is smurf blue. Made another batch of GM with the blueberry POP and it is green so it looks like I can't get a blue with the blueberry. Here is a pic. But I get a nice lavender from the grape.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh now I like the smurf blue! :LOL I sure hope mine doesn't turn so green LaNell!

This a.m. the tangerine has lightened considerably though there are still a few spots of the original strong color....hoping it evens out at least. Now I wish I had taken a pic right when I poured to note the differences. 

The blueberry started out a very strong bright blue then went more turquoise-y by evening. Now this a.m. I think it's gotten bluer but still turquoise-ish.

The Apple is very bright green. Hoping it will tone down more. 

The grape is exactly what I would expect but honestly about the same I get with um violet. 

The Lemon is not as bright as last night but it's still a very nice yellow....it was too bright before. I'm really happy about that because I've been wanting a good yellow. 

And the Raspberry is still on the terra cotta side with a bit of pink to it. 

Oh, and I did one with the pearl white just to see what it would do and did make the soap a lighter shade than normal.

Right now, as the colors stand, the blueberry and lemon would be gorgeous together and if the colors hold I'll be looking for a scent to do that with.  I don't want all my soaps vividly colored but it's nice to have a few that stand out that way. 

I did scent all of these but I used FOs that I knew would not discolor.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Does your ultramarine violet stay purple in GM soap? Mine turns a nasty shade of gray .


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No...it stays purple. If you look at the swap photos I used it on my soap there. And if you look at my website you can see it in my Black Raspberry soap though the soap's a little dark so it doesn't stand out much. And the um blue I use in my Fresh Linen stays blue and not green. But I went through a lot of batches to figure out just how much to use. And some FOs will make it green no matter what.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Mind if I ask where you buy it from? My blue usually stays pretty good...and purple works great if I don't use GM :/.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK I know I know I am really stupid when it comes to colors etc but what is POP


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's just what they are called....I guess because the color 'pops'.

Beth....my um's came from Wholesale Supply. I bought them 2 or 3 years ago. I only use a tsp or less at a time so they last.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought my POP micas from TKB Trading.


----------

